# Should I still be wary of ordering from LA Music ?



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I have not read anything bad recently about this company on this forum.
On the other hand, in the past I have read on this forum (and others) about issues like; 
Not shipping at all, 
Saying that they are backordered, even though their site shows in stock,
Very long waits - with no cancellation allowed even after months.

Has anyone had satisfactory order service from LA Music recently?

thanks, 
bob


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly, a few people mentioned that they had good service from them. I would check and double check with them if the item is in stock and get a copy of their policies before ordering from them if you are thinking about it.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

In their FAQ section they state "Orders over 90 day will be cancelled" which seems like a long wait,
But it offers some protection, I suppose.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> I have not read anything bad recently about this company on this forum.
> On the other hand, in the past I have read on this forum (and others) about issues like;
> Not shipping at all,
> Saying that they are backordered, even though their site shows in stock,
> ...


I haven't ordered anything from them since 2012, but here was my experience:
Wed. June 20 - Placed an order on their website.
Sat. June 30 - Hadn't seen a charge hit my credit yet and didn't receive any e-mails or communication from them regarding the order, so I sent them an e-mail asking for an update.
Tue. July 3 - They responded saying I should have my order in a day or two.
Tue. July 10 - Still haven't received anything, so I sent them an e-mail asking for another update. No response from LaMusic...
Fri. July 13 - Still haven't received anything, so I decided to call. They told me the "web guy" was gone for the day, try calling back on Monday.
Tue. July 17 - STILL haven't received any updates, so I sent them another e-mail begging for an update. Again, no response!
Fri. July 20 - Called them again and got the "web guy". Got a bunch of non-answers and dancing around. No straight answers to any of my questions. After that conversation, I gave up bothering to try communicating with them. Either the order was going to come before the end of the month, or I would just call the credit card company to dispute the charge.
Wed. July 25 - I get an automated e-mail telling me that my order has shipped.
Fri. July 27 - FINALLY received my order. Over 5 weeks after placing it.

If they didn't have it in stock and needed to special order it, I would've understood if they were just straight up about it. I don't mind waiting for stuff. I've worked in music stores most of my life, so I get it. These things happen. What I don't have patience for is completely ignoring my e-mails and not giving me straight answers when I ask them directly on the phone. To me, that says you couldn't care less about me as a customer.

Full disclosure, as stated in the beginning, that was back in 2012. It's been 3 years. For all I know, they have an entirely new staff and new policies. Maybe (hopefully) they've cleaned up their act since then. At this point, I'd be willing to give them another shot but I would still call in advance to make sure they have what I was looking for in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

If the OP has information about recent efforts to cure LA Music's many ills then I hope he'll share them... a real redemption would be welcomed in Canada's crappy guitar retailing scene.

However LA has a LONG history of not offering good customer service and not caring. My own story is (I think) somewhere in this forum... should be incredible, but it's true. There are other stories here too. OP should not brush them off as just ancient history unless he knows something has changed; they've been bad for years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> If the OP has information about recent efforts to cure LA Music's many ills then I hope he'll share them... a real redemption would be welcomed in Canada's crappy guitar retailing scene.
> 
> However LA has a LONG history of not offering good customer service and not caring. My own story is (I think) somewhere in this forum... should be incredible, but it's true. There are other stories here too. OP should not brush them off as just ancient history unless he knows something has changed;_* they've been bad for years.*_


I wonder how they stay in business. It must be their walk in trade and music lessons where they are making the money.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder how they stay in business. It must be their walk in trade and *music lessons* where they are making the money.


I highlighted the bit where they make their money


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[h=2]Re: Should I still be wary of ordering from LA Music ?[/h]_







Originally Posted by *Steadfastly* 
I wonder how they stay in business. It must be their walk in trade and *music lessons** where they are making the money.*

_
​



Budda said:


> I highlighted the bit where they make their money


I wondered if that was it, considering where their store is with lots of kids in that area (I used to live not too far from there) and the one time I was there I noticed lessons were a big thing with them.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm the OP that boyscout above is asking if I might have a way to improve LA Music's service, 
I've discovered that communication efficiency is one way. Five days ago when I posted, 
I wrote them asking an "in stock" question about a Fender EXP-1, and a cover for an amp.
(There were two links to the EXP-1, each had a different price).

I've not received a reply in these past five days.

And frankly after reading jbeales post, I've become even more gun shy of "Canada's Favourite Music Store"
Bob


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder how they stay in business. It must be their walk in trade and music lessons where they are making the money.


I'd be surprised if they make much on walk-ins. All the mid-high end guitars are 15-20 feet behind a counter that only staff is allowed behind. Couldn't tell what was what & decided to leave vs. asking the scowling clerk what was hanging on yonder wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect this old Thread but In the last 3 years I've bought a couple of guitars from them with no problem But here recently my wife attempted to buy a Boss Katana 100 from them in time for Fathers day as the said they were on the way So we put $300 down one one & when the amps were in stock they never got the 112 Katana in there shipment so it left my wife scrambling to find another from Cosmo Music which she did .but my problem now is trying to get my refund from LA Music .It's been over a month & dozens of phone calls & still no refund ....... Finance department only open a few days a week poor excuses like that ..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

copperhead said:


> It's been over a month & dozens of phone calls & still no refund...


This makes me so angry to hear!! Hope you will get your refund soon. Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> I'm the OP that boyscout above is asking if I might have a way to improve LA Music's service,
> I've discovered that communication efficiency is one way. Five days ago when I posted,
> I wrote them asking an "in stock" question about a Fender EXP-1, and a cover for an amp.
> (There were two links to the EXP-1, each had a different price).
> ...


I would not deal with them on Fender product. Guitar Shop across the road apparently has the rights to Fender in that area and would not deal with LA customers on Fender Warranty issues. Don't know where LA gets their Fender product but they do not have a lot of it last time I was in the store. I would contact the distributor to see if they are a authorized dealer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I ordered a guitar from them that said was in stock. When I found it was not in stock I was allowed to cancel my order. I've also bought two pedals with no issues.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The bad stuff years back were two co-op students who assumed they had a guarantee job while producing sub standard rendering at their co-op. 

Upon getting their disappointing turn-down they began trolling the internet bashing LA music. LA music is big and they aren't perfect, but if you speak to the owner with your concerns he usually is open to reason. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I've had too many bad experiences at LA Music (along with a couple of good ones), and will not shop there unless it's the last resort, and unless I can walk in and get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't their website imply they have everything in stock when that is impossible?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think you are correct Guncho. Seems like they have everything in stock, but as soon as you buy something they send an email saying it will take x weeks to get there


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I had very bad service from them a couple years ago. I never went back.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

One time I ordered a guitar, paid with Paypal. Nothing for a while. Had to call them 2 months later to cancel it. Paypal took their cut, so I ended up losing money.

After that I made sure to contact one of their sales guy directly via email to check on a product's availability if I wanted to order something.

Other time I bought Gator Studio racks that had inspection dates from 3-4 years earlier... had been sitting in their warehouse all that time and weren't in the best of shape

But the one that takes the cake (posted about it on here) is when I received a defective MXR CSP-026 Vintage '74 Phase 90 (it was DOA). I asked for a refund and they wanted to charge me a 25% restocking fee... for a defective item. Ended up having to send the pedal back (at my charge) and settle for a store credit; took 5 months of crap to get that settlement. Never dealt with them again

In brief: FUCK THEM


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

LA Music HAVEN'T RESPONDED  to our email in 11 days now ........Time to take this to Facebook ,Instagram & Twitter


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never dealt with LA Music and I trust the community here. So I'm a "Never will be an LA Music customer". there are just way too many alternatives. If I'm dealing with online ordering the world is at my disposal. I ordered 2 very expensive guitars from MFG in Florida. The first one took a week and a half from when I placed the order the second one took a week. I dealt with them based on not being able to find one bad thing said about them on the Internet. 
If there is a music store that has a lot of bad reviews plastered over the Internet it doesn't mean their bad. But I'll certainly proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Why bother, when there's places like Cosmo with a much better track record of service?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I went into LA Music yesterday. Wow what a sh*it show. They've sectioned off half of the main floor and it's being renovated to rent to a new business. The inventory is crammed into the remaining half. It looks like a wind storm hit it. What a mess.


----------



## MisterRe (Apr 3, 2020)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> I have not read anything bad recently about this company on this forum.
> On the other hand, in the past I have read on this forum (and others) about issues like;
> Not shipping at all,
> Saying that they are backordered, even though their site shows in stock,
> ...


Im having a terrible time right now with LAMusic. I ordered a 
*Washburn WLO12SE Woodline Natural Orchestra Solid Mahogany Acoustic Electric. Its my first and def last purchase from them. Its been 2 weeks now and i havnt recieved any tracking number for shipping. Ive **called**, texted,emailed. Then called again. Over and over and over and still hav not even recieved so much as a single reply.. I guess im goingbto have to now **call** my creditcard company and go through the7m. I just dont understsnd this bull*%#@. I know there alot if places **closed** atm due to the global pandemic happening, but this is an online retsail outlet also and I know that it continues to operate even eith the normsl dtorefront shutdown to the general public. Im ready too drive the 3 or 4 hours there to confront the owner. (Knowing very well its not gonna help matters). Im just so frustrsted.....How the hell can a place like this be legally allowed to do business... This guy needs a slap snd a public humilliation if you ask me*


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Quite the first post.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Based on what I’ve read about them I wouldn’t deal with them; there are a lot of good stores around the GTA.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mistaken post. Deleted.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

MisterRe said:


> Im having a terrible time right now with LAMusic. I ordered a
> *Washburn WLO12SE Woodline Natural Orchestra Solid Mahogany Acoustic Electric. Its my first and def last purchase from them. Its been 2 weeks now and i havnt recieved any tracking number for shipping. Ive **called, texted,emailed. Then called again. Over and over and over and still hav not even recieved so much as a single reply.. I guess im goingbto have to now call** my creditcard company and go through the7m. I just dont understsnd this bull*%#@. I know there alot if places **closed** atm due to the global pandemic happening, but this is an online retsail outlet also and I know that it continues to operate even eith the normsl dtorefront shutdown to the general public. Im ready too drive the 3 or 4 hours there to confront the owner. (Knowing very well its not gonna help matters). Im just so frustrsted.....How the hell can a place like this be legally allowed to do business... This guy needs a slap snd a public humilliation if you ask me*


Holy giant font dude... maybe it’s something to do with your communication style?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That fella is angry, somebody give him a snickers bar!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Doubletap!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Business said:


> After that I made sure to contact one of their sales guy directly via email to check on a product's availability if I wanted to order something.


In the past I have ordered some 10" Peavey Scorpion speakers and Roland FS-1 footswitches from them. Both items were long out of production, only LA Music had them, and both times I asked first, almost in disbelief, if they actually had them in stock.

I haven't personally had an issue, but I would always do as much enquiry as possible. Is this new, is it refurbished, is it actually in stock, has it been restocked.

Yes, be wary.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> Holy giant font dude... maybe it’s something to do with your communication style?


Looks like he started typing normally and then copied and pasted the model name in from a webiste. Instead of pasting as plain text, he did a regular paste, which means it kept the source formatting. And then he just kept typing without resetting the formatting.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I'm the OP - almost five years ago I asked if I should still be wary of LA Music.
And judging from these 2020 posts - I should still be wary of LA Music.

thanks to all


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The lesson is: NEVER order from LA Music!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I heard someone mention last week, on Apple anyway, that there is a paste plaintext keystroke. If I can ever remember this, it will make my life so much easier.

Let me see...Ctrl-Shift-V

Ctrl-Alt-V should give you a dropdown in Windows.


Test...Ctrl-Shift-V...It doesn’t do anything on the iPad.

Oh, Opt-Cmd-Shift-V? No.

Cmd-Opt-V? No.


----------

